#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Wraak nemen door misbruik van eigen lichaam

## Sofya

Het is half 4 's nachts op 11 augustus. De kinderen van Saad zijn nog playstation en nintendo aan het spelen. Af en toe lopen ze naar de keuken om iets te eten. Soms roepen ze hun tante Maysa om hun te helpen. Ze hebben haar graag, zij is hun jongste tante en ze speelt graag met hun. Zij komen goed overeen. Ook omdat zij hun maar een keer op een jaar ziet. Zij wonen in Yemen. Saad is naar daar verhuisd om zijn kinderen Islamitisch op te voeden en Arabisch aan te leren. Vandaag was het anders. Maysa heeft weeral ruzie gehad met haar zus Latifa die 6 jaar ouder is. Latifa haat haar kleine zus, zij denkt dat ze jaloers is van haar. Ook vind ze dat Maysa haar plaats heeft genomen omdat ze jonger is dan haar. Maysa krijgt meer liefde van ouders en broers en zij mag altijd alles. Latifa wou haar bureaustoel op Maysa gooien, maar de kinderen van hun broer hebben haar tegen gehouden. 'Handicap, flap-oren en een platte neus heb je lelijkaard, je bent jaloers van mij omdat ik mooier ben', zei ze tegen Maysa. Weer had ze haar hart gebroken. 'Ben ik echt zo lelijk, ga ik nooit liefde kunnen krijgen van een jongen door mijn uiterlijk? Neen Maysa, zei ze tegen zich zelf, niet huilen, je bent een goeie meisje, jouw broers houden van je, jouw ouders ook, je volgt een hoge richting op school, vergeet je zus want zij is gewoon ziek in haar hoofd. Maar toch heeft ze weer haar hart gebroken. Wat moet ik doen met mijn flap-oren en platte neus. Ik haat mijn uiterlijk Telkens moet ik het horen dat ik lelijk ben en op een Turk lijk. Dit gaat te ver. Maysa liep naar haar kamer en nam haar witte map waarop de foto van Mickey Mouse is geplakt. Onder die foto stak een piep klein roze papiertje waarop de nummer van Anas stond. Anas is de jongen tegen wie Latifa een keer sprak met de telefoon van haar mama. Hun mama is een analfabetische vrouw van rond de 50 jaar. Zij is nooit op school geweest, omdat ze een dorpeling is. Meisjes mogen niet naar school, want ze zouden in contact komen met de jongens en die jongens zouden hun ontmaagden en zwanger maken. De jongens onteren meisjes en profiteren van hun, zo dacht hun oma in Marokko. Dus is hun moeder nooit naar school geweest. Op een dag had hun mama Latifa aan de telefoon horen kletsen tegen Anas. Mama gooide de deur omver en pakte de telefoon van haar dochter Latifa en liep ermee naar Maysa. Maysa dochter, bel naar de nr naar wie je zus aant bellen was. Ik heb haar tegen een jongen horen kletsen. Zij gaat onze familie onteren. Maysa nam de gsm van haar moeder en keek naar het nummer. haar zus Latifa stond bleek achter hun moeder naar haar zus te knipogen. Maysa dacht toen bij zichzelf, ik ga het niet weer slecht maken met zus zij zou me dan weer niet meer spreken en uitmaken, laat me goed zijn tegen haar misschien gaat ze mij dan wel lief hebben. Ik heb er niks mee te maken zei Maysa tegen haar moeder trek je plan et je dochter. Latifa was toen blij, geef me de gsm mama ik bel meteen terug naar de nummer met wie ik aant bellen was het was mijn vriendin lamya waarom vertrouw je mij niet. hun moeder was weer ter stomheid geslaagd, ze gaf de gsm aan haar dochter Latifa zogezegd zou ze terug bellen naar die nummer. ze belde lamya voor haar moeder en begon ermee te kletsen alsof er niks is gebeurd. toen Latifa naar haar kamer was, ging maysa ernaar toe en vroeg ze wie die jongen was. Het was gewoon mijn klasgenoot mourad zei ze en draaide zich om, als ze verdere vragen zou stellen gaat ze haar uitmaken dus liever niet dacht ze. Na een paar dagen was Maysa met de gsm van haar mama aant spelen. de nummer van de vorige keer stond er weer. snel nam ze een stylo en schreef ze de nummer op dat piepklein papiertje. voila op een dag zou ik ernaar bellen. En hja 11 augustus was die dag, ervoor had maysa ernaar gebeld maar ze kon niet spreken en haakte snel af uit schaamte en verlegenheid. ik zou niet tegen een gast kunnen spreken, das haraam en dat zou mijn familie onteren. maar deze keer was ze er bereid voor. Maysa ging naar de gelijksvloers waar niemand was, enkel een kleine hamster van de kinderen, zij spelen ermee. ze keek naar het nummer. meer als 2 jaar lang heb ik dit nummer bijgehouden, zou die nog bestaan??? ze wist dat de jongen anas noemde en uit amsterdam kwam want haar broer had haar zus ook al betrapt aan de telefoon en nam haar gsm mee, hij kwam erachter wie de jongen was en vertelde het thuis aan maysa en mama. maysa geloofde het wel omdat ze wist wie haar zus was maar mama niet. hij sprak dan 6 maanden niet tegen zijn zus Latifa en was boos op mama omdat zij hem niet geloofde. mijn dochter is een engel zij leest elke dag koran en bid en ze is bezeten ze kan niet omgaan met gasten. jij bent gewoon aant dromen zei ze tegen haar zoon. Latifa had toen haar zus gestuurd naar haar broer Samir om haar gsm terug te geven. Samir zei tegen maysa da ze moest zegge dat haar gsm bij anas van amsterdam was. Marwa had het gehoord en probeerde zo onschuldig te doen. je hebt het gehoord zei maysa tegen haar oudere zus, jouw gsm is bij anas van amsterdam. ik ken geen anas van amsterdam zei ze dan.... 
oke nu ga ik bellen zei maysa tegen zichzelf ik wil weten wie die jongen is. 
ze belde en kon niet preken omdat ze verlegen was, [I]'moet ik je met de politie doorberbinden of wat???[/B][/I zei anas met een mannelijke stem en maysa haakte af
ze belde opnieuw
tuut tuut, 'ja' zei anas, 'ja hallo' zei maysa, 'wie ben jij' vroeg hij 
maysa kon er niet op antwoorden wat zou ze zeggen, dat ze misschien de dochter van de bekende familie Wagdy in rotterdam was? gaat niet 
ik zit met een probleem zei maysa, ik heb je nummer al 2 jaar lang je bent anas van amsterdam maar wat is je familienaam? 
wacht even zei anas, hij begon engels te spreken tegen een oude vrouw...
ja hallo zei hij, 
stoor ik je misschien zei maysa, nee hoor ik ben gewoon op het werk ik ben taxichauffeur iemand vroeg om de prijs,... 
ah ok zei maysa maar vertel wat je naam is, zoghbi zei hij en wie ben jij?
ken jij een zekere Latifa wagdy?? vroeg maysa 
anas: en kan het dat je naam met een m begint ? 
oepsi hij kent me maar ik ken hem niet dacht ze bij zich zelf
maysa: neeen haha hoe kom je daarbij, wat denk je dat mijn naam is? 
anas: samira bijvoorbeeld
maysa: oh samira mijn nichtje in marokko noemt zo zij is heel dik en agressief je doet me aan haar denken, en ze hoorde een zachte gelach van hem 
anas heeft een mooie stem, zo sexy en een mooie accent hij is een arabier uit berkane en daar hebben ze een grappige accentje de harde g en hij lijkt zo lief 
anas: of je noemt maysa?
maysa: haha nee das een berberse naam precies, oeps ben je een berber?
anas:nee, ben van berkane je haat berbers precies je hebt al veel over berbers gezegd kheb nog nooit iemand gezien die berbers zo hard haat
maysa: nee hoor absoluut niet kheb veel vriendinnen die berbers zijn, denya hanya ben gewoon aant grappe das volkshumor
anas: en jij bent een fesiya hoor ik aan je accentje
maysa: besa7(echt in het arabisc), hoe weet je da 
anas: besa7, haha je zegt het zo mooi 



mensen geef mij maar reacties als jullie het vervolg willen weten 
het is een waargebeurd verhaal 
als jullie opmerkingen hebben ofzo laat het dan weten 
ben is benieuwd wat jullie van mijn verhaal gaan vinden

----------


## Faaz

Leuk verhaal, vooral verder schrijven, en niet zo als de rest beginnen en niet verder gaan.

Ben benieuwd naar je vervolg.

----------


## Sofya

oke merci voor reactie maar kwil er nog 
moedig mij aan haha

----------


## Sofya

maysa: 'besa7' oeps haha ja inderdaad ik zeg dat veel
anas: ma vertel is, kan het da je zo mshiti fiha bent? (betekent: da je een beetje sletterig bent of zo teveel met gasten omgaat)
maysa: ik? nee, ik ben een braaf meisje. ik ga van huis naar school en van school naar huis af en toe eens met vriendinnen uitgaan maar nu zijn ze naar marokko dus hja ben zowa alleen maar ben een braaf kindje ben te jong voor je h
anas: tez, waarom zeg je dat, ik ga niet met je trouwen ofzo
maysa: gog wat denk je wel, da ik met jou ga willen trouwen nooit gast
anas:ewa waarom haal je leeftijd erbij, maar je kan geen 16 zijn
maysa:waarom niet, ben nog een klein kindje, minderjarig, je zou mij niet mogen spreke sebiet krijg je boete bij den polis haha stel je voor
anas: nee, je bent rijp, vanaf je 16de ben je een vrouw een echte vrouw, je lijkt erg volwassen ik zou eerder denke dat je 22 bent ofzo rond die leeftijd
maysa: "balla shoe 7abiebi"(libanees: meen je dat zo speels)
anas: zachte lach, je bent schattig haha balla shoe je lijkt erg lief
schat, of mag ik je zo niet noemen
maysa: dacht bij zichzelf is dat nu waar wat hij me aant vertelle is ben ik echt lief en schattig en praat ik echt mooi ben ik nu echt een leuk meisje of ben ik maar een lelijkaard die jaloers is zoals mijn oudere zus het beweert???
'nee, je mag mij niet zo noemen das haraam haha
anas: oke, kga da nooit meer doen
deur ging open, t waren de kinderen van saad, telkens komen ze hun tante maysa bezoeke of vrage om met hun te spelen, een typische spel op de arabische wereld nummers noemt het, maysa kom mee naar boven kom mee spelen en tv kijken
of nee Jasim zei zijn broer iyaad, kom we gaan maysa bang maken met hamster haha maysa kijk maar hij doet niks kijk wij kussen hem en hij doet ons niks we gaan hem eten geven en goed bedekken zodat hij lekker kan slapen en dan gaan wij verder spelen......
maysa: (in de badkamer met kraan open zodat haar neven het niet horen)
h anas, da zijn de kinderen van mijn broer, ik kan je niet verder spreken ik wil je ook niet verder spreken parce que c'est haraam ben een jong meisje kwil ook niks van je mohim tot later misschien
anas: waarom nee wacht even stuur ze weg
maysa: mmm nee ik kan niet ze plakken aan mij, die gaan niet weg ze willen dak met hun speel gaat lang duren hoor je kent hun niet
anas: hoe oud zijn die?
maysa:hmm zo rond 8 jaar en 11 jaar
anas: ewa die moeten al in hun bedje zijn
maysa: tja ze zijn op vakantie en da zijn geen normale kinderen ze zijn hyperactief hahaa echt waar ze blijven elke dag tot 6u smorgens wakker en ze staan pas om 2u op ze zijn te verwend en hja mohim laat maar ma ik moet je nu laten ze roepe mij en ze maken veel lawaai straks make ze heel het huis wakker
anas:je bent lief
maysa: shoe zei ze tegen hem, ze voelde het langs haar hart en door haar buik gaan zijn stem is zo mooi hij is zo leuk verdorie ben ik veliefd of wat stommerik da mag niet hij mag zelfs niet weten dat je de zus van latifa bent en daarbij hij kent je familie shit shit shit dacht ze bij zich zelfs ze was even stil alleen het geluid van de stromende water was nog te horen
mohim ik ga je laten anas, beslama
anas: beslama slaap wel

maysa ging van de badkamer naar haar neefjes die met hun hamster aant spelen waren en daarnaast een hoop dvd's ze zijn nog aant kieze welke ze gaan zien
gaan jullie niet slapen stouterikke van me, zei maysa tegen jasim en iyaad
nee tante mayoesa onze dag begint pas haha ga popcorn maken voor ons please en kom dan mee kijken gaat leuk worden, af en toe spraken ze frans ze kunnen geen nederlands ze spreken enkel frans en soms spreken ze af om op maysa te springen en met haar te spelen zodat zij achter hun zou lopen ze vinden het leuk
maysa: nee hoor kga slape straks wordt jullie moeder wakker dan kom ik in de probleme
maar wij hebben honger zei iyaad ik wil mais
ewa kom mee zei maysa of ga da zelf halen ik slaap naast jullie vandaag
joepppppieeeeeeeeeeeee riepen ze
maysa nam een deken en een kussen en ging op de zetel liggen, ze maakte hem los zodat ie een bedje wordt, ze was in droomwereld,
anas heeft invloed gemaakt op me ik heb hem amper gesproken wat zou er nu gebeuren ik wil hem nog eens horen hij heeft mijn nr niet pfff slaap slaap maysa zei ze tegen zichzelf je mag geen ralatie hebben voor het huwelijk en je bent de dochter van wagdy de bekendste familie van rotterdam, onteer je familie en je zelf niet doe zoiets niet bedrieg je ouders en familie niet,
heb zo een sterke band met broers vooral met samier als hij da te weten komt gaat hij erg boos worden, hij zou me niet slagen maar wel nooit meer vertrouwen en niet meer tegen mij spreken.
Toch was ze erg blij, ergens had ze kriebels in haar buikje anas is een leuke gast en erg beleefd. twas ondertussen al 6u smorgens vogeltjes fluiten al in de tuin en zonnetje schijnt verdorie ik moet nog slapen en kinderen zijn nog tv aant kijken
maysa: weyaw safi tis genoeg geweest schoonzus gaat nu opstaan voor fajr-gebed en ze gaat erg boos worden op ons kom we gaan lichte uitzette en slapen
oke maysake zeiden de kleine deugenietjes

vandaag is een nieuwe dag, het is zaterdag

opstaan - wassen - bidden - ontbijten en weer met kindjes spelen en mama helpen een eenvoudige leven heb ik ben ook tevredeb thuis kvoel me goed
straks om 8uur begint mijn libanese serie ben er gek zo gek op, de hoofpersonages zijn zo knap de man noemt faysal, hij doet me denken aan mijn schoolgenoot faysal die op mij verliefd was toen ik in het eerste middelbaar zat, nu zit ik in het derde maar hij heeft nog steeds een oogje op mij hij let altijd op mij hij is zo knap en alle meisjes van de school vallen op hem maar hij kan toch niet op mij verliefd zijn, ooit zei hij tegen mijn vriendin op msn da hij me mooi vindt 'zei valt best wel mee' zei hij en ik schmink mij nog eens niet ben gewoon natuurlijk
pfff ben ik nu een knappe meisje of ben ik een lelijkaard gelijk da zus altijd zegt

tis al avond ik kan anas niet bellen, wat zou hij van mij denken??? dat ik een hoer ben die niks te doen heeft en zomaar gasten opbelt die ze nog eens niet kent nee liever niet dacht ze bij zichzelf of ik ga toch een smsje sturen met een andere nummer
hier heb ik een simkaartje van ilaykom van ons moeder deze nr mag hij hebben ik ga die sim achteraf breken tot ik tenminste weet wat hij met mijn zus latifa had

sms: hallo anas, alles goed met je ik ben dat meisje,
als ik je stoor mag je dat zeggen.
groeten van amatoe laah
(dienaar van allah, zo had hij me genoemd omdat ik mijn naam niet wou zegge hij twijfelde er erg aan dat ik de kleine zus van latifa ben maar was er niet zeker van)
na een uur ongeveer kreeg ik een antwoord van hem

sms van anas: h alles in orde met je, ik ben
heel tevreden dat jij je terug hebt
laten horen, je stoort absoluut niet
bedankt en tot strakjes inshaallah (als allah het wil)

maysa sprong van de blijheid hij is mij niet vergeten kei leuk
na een paar minuten belde anas:

maysa:ja hallo
anas:hey cava met je
maysa:ja l7amdolah met jou
anas:gaat goed vandaag da ik je opnieuw hoor en hoe gaat het met de kleintjes
maysa:haha je weet het nog
anas:ja ben niets vergeten van je, je bent blijven hangen in mijn gedachten ze zijn gek op je meid
maysa:hja das omda ik de jonste thuis ben en zo met hun speel
anas: ze houden van je want je bent lief, maysa bleef even stil
en wat heb je gedaan vandaag?
maysa: gewoon thuis ben meestal thuis tis zomervakantie ben niet zo vaak buiten hoor
anas: je hebt gelijk buiten heb je niks te zoeken maar wacht eens even ik moet afhaken mijn neef is er straks gaak werken dan laat ik je iets weten ok?
maysa: ok
anas: tal mba3d (tot straks)
maysa: tal mba3d

om 1uur belde hij terug en weer bleven maysa en anas uren lang babbelen over van alles
ze kunnen zo goed opschieten met elkaar naar het einde toe zei hij

anas: ik heb gevoelens voor je en ik weet niet wie je bent je hebt invloed gemaakt op me alle respect voor jou maar ik wil je ik wil weten wie je bent
maysa: erg boos zei ze seg wat denk je wel dak ben ik ga niet in je leugens trappen je kent me amper we hebben elkaar amper gesproken en je zegt al je t'aime
anas: maar ik heb niet je t'aime gezegd ik heb gewoon gezegd da ik gevoelens heb voor je
maysa:dacht bij zichzelf nee da mag niet gebeuren ik ben al verliefd op hem hij was de vriend van mijn zus zoiets mag niet gebeuren
weet je wat laat mij met rust je bent een rare gast zoals alle gasten tegen meisjes liegen is het geen da jullie kunnen
anas: je bent wel boos op me vandaag
maysa: bel mij nooit meer ik wil je niet laat me met rust
anas: ok haak dan af
maysa: begon te huilen toen ze het hoorde maar liet het niet opmerke en haakte meteen af

na een paar seconden belde hij terug
anas: ey, ik heb je erg graag niet boos zijn op me ik ga je nooit boos maken kga je niet kunnen vergeten ben gewoon eerlijk tegen jou maar vertel tenminste hoe je heet ik zit met vragen in mijn hoofd ben ik de war
maysa:ja kheb je beloofd om het op het einde te vertelle ik wil niet liegen tegen jou ik kon even goed een andere naam gebruike maar das voor niks nodig vertel me wat je had met latifa
anas: zij was een knappe meid, de braafste meid van heel die groep meisjes
maysa: toen ze het hoorde kreeg ze een brok in haar keel, hij valt op mijn zus en vind haar knap
ja en je vroeg haar aan
anas: nee, ik heb iemand gestuurd naar haar voor haar nummer en ze wou niet
maysa: oh ja, en hoe kom ik aan je nummer denk je en hoe wist ik da je anas noemde uit amsterdam
anas: weet ik veel, ma vertel wie je bent
maysa: nee nog niet maar ik ga je laten ze roepen mij
anas: hoor ik je straks dan
maysa: kweet het niet heb buikkrampe, ben beetje ziek heb maagontsteking
anas: oei, rebi yeshfiek
maysa:amien, ma ik moet nu afhaken tot morge ofzo

die nacht hadden ze weer uren lang zitte kletsen
ik ga een boek schrijven over jou, ik ken je niet heb heb je zo erg graag shoeke van me
alle onderwerpen werden boven gehaald die nacht, maar anas was erg beleefd hij sprak nooit over sex of iets dat onbeleefd was hij behandelde maysa met alle respect hij sprak vooral over islam maysa had het graag ze luisterde naar hem en hij vertelde zijn arabisch was erg goed en haar arabisch ook vooral schattige accent van fes een zachte r en geen g bijvoorbeeld qahwa koffie is ahwa en zo van die zaken hij vond haar super...

dag nadien belde anas en weer bleven ze babbelen

maysa: vandaag moeten wij der een punt achter zetten het geen dat we doen is verboden trouwens dit is mijn nr niet het is gewoon een nr waarmee mama naar marokko belt ik ga de sim vandaag breken
we vergeten elkaar gewoon
anas: meen je dat
maysa: ja anoesi 7abiebi ik moet het doen voor mijn geloof als we zo verder gaan gaat het slecht aflopen
anas: ik ga je niks misdoen heb meer schrik voor je dan voor mijn eige, je bent mijn engeltje
maysa: nee anas houd op kijk ik breek die direct af ik ben je nu met mijn nr aant bellen (wel prive)
oke die is in 2 nu nog ik kleinere stukken je weet al wie ik ben je kon het raden
anas: was het zo moeilijk om da te zegge je bent erg sluw wist je dat
maysa: voila je weet wie ik ben mijn naam begint idd met een m
anas: je bent erin getrapt ben je echt maysa kwist het niet
maysa: waarin ben ik getrapt 7abiebi??? ging het sowieso vertellen had het jou beloofd en ik kom mijn beloftes na
anas; echt, ging je het mij vertellen
maysa: ja anoesi, sim kaart is ondertussen al in 8 stukken
anas: je liegt
maysa: nee waarom zou ik, ik wil geen relatie je bent de eerste gast tegen wie ik spreek ik wil niet verder gaan ben niet van die soort meisjes
gesprek ging nog verder
kijk anas, khoor iemand op de trap, kga afhaken straks bel ik je tot belwaarde op is en dan ist gedaan cava
anas: helemaal hees en slechtgezind
pfff je hebt indruk gemaakt op me en je gaat me verlaten
maysa: hey ze is er kga afhaken moet naar boven beslama
anas: beslama

mama was er maysa deed alsof ze aant opruimen was ze moest mee naar boven voor te eten en mee te kletsen was erg druk thuis door de kleintjes van saad

----------


## Faaz

super geschreven, echt mooi verhaal, ga dooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 :love:

----------


## Faaz

> oke merci voor reactie maar kwil er nog 
> moedig mij aan haha




Kom op Sofya, ga doooooooooooooooooooor

echt mooi hoor hoe je schrijft, en is het echt een waargebeurd verhaal???

----------


## Faaz

Up Up :Smilie:

----------


## Sofya

haha merci faaz doet me deugd dat jet leest
tis idd waargebeurd 
einde is heel tristig, heb het beetje moeilijk met da allemaal te typen

----------


## Sofya

maysa ging met mama mee naar boven, ze was zowel tevreden als tristig. tevreden omdat anas zo verliefd lijkt ze zijn op haar want ze dacht altijd dat ze een lelijk meisje was waarom jongens niet verliefd kunnen worden. anas was alvast niet de eerste die verliefd is geworden op haar, er waren nog een andere gasten waarvan ze wist dat ze veel interesse hadden in haar. van sommige gasten dacht ze dat ze haar willen omdat haar familie rijk zijn en heel bekend zijn. n ervan was een schoolgenoot, hij vond haar braaf en lief en een andere die haar klasgenoot was vond haar leuk en lief gewoon weg aardig... anderzijds was ze een beetje tristig, ze wist dat ze verliefd was geworden op anas, ze is het gewoon geworden om zijn smsjes te lezen en zich te verstoppen om weer te kunnen antwoorden...
twas ondertussen al 1u snachts, iedereen is gaan slapen thuis, enkel de kinderen van saad zijn nog benende games aant spelen, maysa was alleen in de salon 
ze ging voor de tv zitten, zette hem aan en belde anas op
maysa: hey anas ben je vrij?
anas: ja shoe...
maysa: anas habiebi, ik bel je met mijn nr (priv) als belwaarde op is dan is het 
onze einde heb het al te lang gehouden met je ik had je nog gezegd dak 
meteen na het vertelle van wie ik ben zou afhaken en heb het niet gedaan
anas: maysa ik ben je hele gewoon geworde
maysa viel stil
anas: maysa? ben je er nog
maysa:kwil mijn kop nu in zand steken, je zegt mijn naam das schandalig voor me kvole me schuldig ten opzichte van ouders en familie
anas: ja ja houd op kan er niet tegen als je dat zegt voel ik me dubbel zo schuldig, enerzijds wil ik het ook niet uit respect voor je familie enzo maar keb je graag kmoet een boek schrijven over ons er is iets dat mij tot jou trekt je bent lief en intelligent je bent anders dan al de meisjes die ik heb gekend ik heb je nog nooit gezien heb totaal geen idee over jou uitzicht 
maysa: ja anas we hadden het niet lang moeten houden
anas: geef mij je nummer
maysa: nee anas ik kan het niet doen das onmogelijk ben nog jong ik studeer nog graag laat me 
anas: alstublieft
maysa: anas nee vraag er niet meer naar ik kan niet 
anas: kga je nooit kunnen vergeten ik heb gevoelens voor je 
ken je die libanese lieke met die clip zo op een dak
maysa: dak??? de welke
anas: a jawel gij kent ie zeker das jouw genre zie zanger zingt zo voor een meisje die aant sporten is en hij legt zo een ring op die dak....
maysa: wat zingt hij
anas: el7ob elkebier
maysa: oooh ragheb alama oh nee een kei schone lieke idd die ken ik heel goed kluister er elke dag naar
anas: doet me aan jou denken, je bent mijn grootste liefde
anas zong: enta elhob el kebier en maysa werd helemaal rood en haar hart begon snel te kloppen maysa??? ben je er nog vroeg anas
maysa: ja ik leef nog 
opeens was er geen verbinding meer maysa haar belwaarde was op

maysa ging naar benede en sliep met haar neefjes wat erna is gebeurd weet ik niet
ze had hem de dag nadien gesmst of gebeld zoiets .... kwil niet verzinnen wil het volledig waar houden

dan hadden ze weer 2 weken contact tot maysa weer stom had gedaan
ze was het gewoon om anas alleen snachts te spreken na 1u tot 7u smorgens 
ookal dacht ze dat ze lelijk was had ze ook wel zelfvertrouwen want haar familie is rijk en bekend en iedereen wilt met de dochters van wagdy trouwen ze komen kun hand vragen zonder hun gezien te hebben 
twas op een zondag en anas had overdag gebeld rond 13u, maysa was benede met familie anas bleef maar bellen hij maakte zich zorgen, waarom zou ze niet oppakken gaat ze mij verlaten of mss gaat ze trouwen wat zou er met haar gebeurd zijn dacht anas???
tot 20u dan had maysa pas opgenomen ze zag haar gsm niet bellen ook durfde ze het niet mee te dragen ze kon het op stil zetten en in haar bh steken maar ze speelde veel met de kinderen dus die gsm zou naar beneden vallen ze had ook geen belwaarde om anas te smse en te zegge dat het druk was thuis met familie ze voelde zich ook een beetje graaf omdat anas zo verliefd was, toen ze om 20u opnam vroeg anas waarom ze niet heeft opgenomen en dat hij zich vele zorge had gemaakt enz. ze verzon dan iets van dat ze niet thuis was en da ze met ouders naar charleroi was gegaan hij vroeg voor wat en weer verzon ze iets het kwam zo gelogen over dus dacht anas da ze gewoon niet van hem hield en met zijn voeten speelde ze zei ook dat ze snel moest afhaken voor 20u5 anas broeg dan of het voor eten was en maysa antwoorde dat het voor een serie was 
is serie nu leuker dan tegen anas kletsen??? ay ay ay maysa waarom doe je zo grof anas is net zo verliefd aant worden op je behoud hem ook wees lief...
ga je meekijken anas, tis op sama dubai kijk mee tis een leuke serie 
anas ging dan meekijke en ondertusse smste hij maysa maar zij antwoorde niet omdat haar zus mee aant kijken was, 
haar zus is de ex van anas en maysa kon ook niet snel smse en ze wou niet dat haar zus er iets van opmerkte dus negeerde ze anas 
ze kon even goed naar andere kamer gaan en een stukje van serie missen maar hja...

om 11u snachts belde anas naar maysa, hij zei dat hij haar miste en wat antwoorde ze
maysa : anas, was het niet beter vandaag da we elkaar niet hebben gesproken 
anas: maysa waarom zeg je dat
maysa: gewoon wees eerlijk heb jij je niet beter gevoeld?
anas: zeg welah
maysa: welah
anas: ok ik ga je even laten 
maysa: tot straks beslama
anas: beslama:

na enkele minuten kreeg maysa een sms van anas

ik begrijp je maysa, tis beter dat we elkaar laten ik wordt je elke dag maar meer en meer gewoon, ik wens je veel succes in je leven en een hoge carriere houd je goed 

maysa viel bijna flauw toen ze het las, oei meent hij dat ik kan niet zonder hem leven hij is mijn leven ... ze belde hem op en zei dat ze elkaar beter niet verlaten...
anas wou niet ze had hem diep gekwetst 
ik ga je laten maysa das het beste voor ons allebei...
anas: haak maar af
maysa: nee ik kan niet ze had al tranen in haar ogen
anas: oke ik ga wel afhaken houd je goed

toen anas afhaakte begon ze te huilen ze had uren lang gehuild ze miste hem zo hard anas is mijn grootste liefde dan begon ze aan een sms om 3u snachts

anas, mijn tranen blijven maar uitkomen pas nu zijn ze een beetje gestopt je bent de eerste gast voor wie mijn hart heeft geklopt er hebben veel geprobeerd ik zeg het niet om jou te kwetsen maar zodat je beseft hoe veel ik van je hou, ik zal heel mijn leven op jou wachten kwil niemand anders laat me het weten als je gaat trouwen dan ga ik pas kunnen trouwen dan ga ik mijn zoon anas noemen kga je nooit vergeten houd je goed khou veel van je 

dan ging maysa slapen met haar neven ze bleef maar doorhuile maar haar neven hadden het niet opgemerkt omdat het licht uitstond en ze waren druk bezig met hun nintendo enz..
de dag nadien was maysa steeds aant huilen, snachts droomde ze over anas, ze had nachtmerries soms door dat ze teveel huilde ze ging de badkamer in en begon te huilen 
ze kon niet meer met familie zitten iedere keer begonne haar trane te lopen
ze merkten het op maar dachten da ze gewoon buikkrampe had ofzo
3dagen lang had ze niks anders gedaan dan huilen en op gsm lette of anas iets zou sturen maar anas stuurde niks tis ook normaal zei had hem teleurgesteld met haar woorden 
de 4de dag na hun scheiding begon maysa rustig te worde, haar vriendin kwam die dag van marokko maar ze wist het niet tot er op de deur werd gebeld
ze omhelsde haar en nam haar mee naar haar kamer, twas haar beste vriendin ze vertelden alles aan mekaar maysa vertrouwde haar vriendin enorm 
maysa zei tegen vriendin dat ze even asr gaat bidden en iets zou vertelle..
ze vertelde haar alles van top tot teen, ze vroeg aan haar vriendin of het wel gepast zou zijn om hem te smse en haar vriendin stemde direct mee
de dag nadien smste maysa naar anas

twas een indrukwekkend sms 
na een uur belde anas naar maysa snel liep ze naar benede en nam ze op
het eerste dat ze zei was
anas, twa7ashtlek (ik mis je) en anas lachte uit verlegenheid en zei ik ook
ze bleven spreken tot er iemand naar benede kwam 
en zo liepen de dagen voorbij
ze vertelde hem vaak zaken die hem kwetste zoals morge komt er iemand mijn hand vragen en ik zou graag met iemand uit saudi willen trouwen terwijl hij mannen van saudi haatte en sommige jongens van mijn school hebben een oogje op mij..
anas werd er gek van, een keer zei ze zelfs over een zekere zakaria uit casablanca dat hij een grappige arabische accentje had en hij zeer grappig was tis ook mijn beste vriend zei ze ik mis hem en anas viel stil, maysa wist dat hij erg jaloers was geworden ze deed het ook omdat ze soms twijfels kreeg dat hij met andere meisjes sprak of om het te testen hoeveel hij van haar hield 
ze besfte niet dat zei het maar slecht maakte met hem 
toen anas lang niets meer zei vroeg ze of hij boos was en hij zei dat hij een sms ontving
ze werd boos en ze namen afscheid om te gaan slapen nooit hadden ze zo kort tegen elkaar gebabbeld normaal gezien ist de hele nacht

ze stuurde een sms met als je met mijn gevoelens aant spelen bent dan heb ik liever dat je my met rsut laat 
dus ze had het niet zomaar gedaan ze had het gevoel dat er een andere meisje was in zijn leven het was zijn ex die hij maar enkele maanden had verlaten en ze wou hem nog dus smste hem nog terwijl haij samen was met maysa 
maysa was erg jong ze was amper 16 ze had geen ervaring met jongens ze wist niet hoe ze moest omgaan met zulke omstandigheden 
anas antwoorde dan op haar sms dat het om die casawi gaat die ze miste ...

maysa en anas begonnen elkaar steeds minder te spreken de kinderen van saad gingen terug naar yemen dus bleef ze alleen ze dacht in haar eigen dat ze nu volledig vrij was voor anas alleen, ze zal zich alleen met hem bezighouden

op een zekere nacht smsten ze naar elkaar twas gezellig hij vroeg of hij mocht belle en ze zei dat ze aant strijken was 
anas: mag ik mijn kleren ook brengen voor ze te strijken
maysa: nee 7abiebi ik strijk enkel voor papa 
anas: oke dan zo aandoen
maysa: das heel normaal habiebi c'est la mode
anas: haha shoeke toch kga je late strijke

maysa: h anas kwil nog een douch nemen
anas: ja doe maar schat ik wacht wel

toen maysa een douch had genomen ging ze naar bendede en smste ze anas zodat hij haar zou belle na een paar minuten kwam haar mama ze bleef bij haar maysa hoopte da haar mama zou weggaan maar haar mana bleef tot fajr gebed bij haar
maysa haar batterij was plat en haar gsm viel onder haar bed ze wou hem nemen maar 
haar haha liet haar niet ze zei dat ze het nite nodig had op dit moment en ze omhelsde haar
maysa viel dan gewoon in slaap en anas bleef maar bellen de hele nacht door
de dag nadien had maysa zelfs de poging niet gedaan om hem te smse en pas de dag daarop smste zij hem en hij antwoorde dat hij in parijs was
maysa werd toen boos omdat hij haar niks had gezegd 
anas zei da ze maar niet boos moest worde want de dag ervoor had hij haar veel gebeld ...

de liefde van anas voor maysa verdween stap voor stap 
hij antwoorde zelfs niet meer op haar smsjes zij huilde erom

op een dag belde zij en was ze aant huilen hij hoorde har stem en hing op

daarna belde hij terug en riep hij tegen haar "WAT DOE IK PFFF" laat mij met rust ik heb veel problemen ben in de winkel van mijn nonkel aant werke ik bel je van avond om 10u 
maysa vond het vreemd want om 10u belt anas nooit

om 10u bleef ze wachte twas al school dus ze moest vroeg slapen zij belde om 11 u en hij zei dat er familie was thuis en dat hij geen tijd had

hij moest haar nog zien ze hadden elkaar nog nooit gezien 
heel de periode dat ze elkaar hebben gekend vroeg hij om af te spreken en ze weigerde telkens nu ze wou had hij geen zin meer
alles was anders geworde 

hij kwam haar dan op school zien en toen ze vroeg wat hij van haar vond zei hij dat ze dezelfde vorm had als die van haar zus 
dat kwetste haar ze wist dat haar zus zijn ex was waarom kijkt hij nog naar de vorm maar ze mocht niet boos worde ze had ook niet het recht om boos te worde hij zou haar op elk moment kunnen verlaten  :aanwal:  :huil: 

dan vroeg hij nog eens om af te spreke ze wou dan zei hij nee liever niet ik wil niks verkeerd doen met je terwijl hij ervoor saltijd zei dat afspreken niet verkeerd is ze was bereid om er alles voor te doen als hij haar maar niet verlaat

ze spraken af op dinsdag 11 september om 12u30 tegen 1u was ze er pas
hij stuurde telkens smsjes van kom je nog en als da lang gaat duren hoesft het niet meer..
onderweg kwam ze haar broer tegen met haar schoonzus maar ze merkten niks op en ze moest natuurlijk ook eten twas middagpauze ze had al yhuis gegeten en ze spoot parfum van haar zus ze deed lippenbalsem meer niet ze had nooit make up gedaan
een strakke jeansbroek en een lange zwarte hemdje erop met een zwarte hoofddoek bruine schoenen en haar boekentas en ze nam tram ze had pas gegeten maar poetste haar tanden niet zodat ze niet zou kunnen zoenen 
ze had wel kauwgom in haar mond maar was precies niet genoeg

toen ze aankwam keek hij haar eens niet aan, hij bleef in auto smse met wie weet wie??? tot ze vroeg om uit te stappen
ze voelde haar benen niet en hoorde haar stem niet zo zenuwachtig was ze nooit geweest 
anas vroeg kwam dichter en zij nam enkele stappen naar achter, hij deed alsof hij haar hart wou voelen en legde zijn hand op haar borst en ze deed zijn hand weg ben je bang vroeg anas??

dan vroeg hij of ze in de auto wou gaan want omdat het een beetje koud was en t regende een klein beetje, eerst wou ze niet daarna is ze er toch in gegaan omdat hij haar negeerde
in de auto zei hij dat ze hem moest vergeten omadt hij een slechte jongen is
ik ben met 100 vrouwen in bed geweest en zo een man wil je niet h maysa
je bent een engeltje maysa, vergeet mij wij zijn niet voor elkaar 
....
hij had dan al meerdere keren gezegd da ze weg moest gaan naar school alsof hij haar niet kon verdragen en niet meer wou zien

dan zij hij vrienden of vijanden 
en hij gaf haar een hand
maysa had haar hand nog nooit aan een gast gegeven

dan zei hij dan niet
en ze gaf haar hand en anas trok haar tot zich
hij plakte zijn wang tegen haar wang en wreef er tegen ondertussen ging hij met zijn handen over haar rug en kneep zachtjes in haar buik, hij ging met zijn hand over haar achterwerk en weer ging hij naar boven naar haar borsten en kneep er zachtjes in
ondertussen klopte de hart van maysa 1000maal het was de eerste keer dat ze afspreekt en nog tussen de armen van een man gaat 
ze probeerde zich los te maken van anas haar gezicht had ze helemaal omgedraaid zodat hij haar niet kon zoenen hij probeerde haar plat te legge maar ze duwde hem weg en hja toen besefte anas da ze het gewoon niet wou hij liet haar los 
ga naar school vergeet me yellah ga weg

waarop wacht je maysa wil je een kus van me, als je hier nog langer blijft ga ik je kussen 

maysa stapte gewoon af ze waren max een kwarteir bij elkaar gebleven was die kwartier wel genoeg voor de liefde die maysa had voor anas 
maysa gaf anas 2cd's en evan anashed en een andere van elissa 
hij nam het aan en zei zelfs geen dank u dan was ze weg 

op school was ze helemaal suf, toen het weer pauze was belde zei hij en hij ripe weer tegen haar en zei dat hij moest eten en geeen tijd had en dat ze hem met rust moest laten

dagen lang en maanden lang huilde maysa en anas liet helemaal niks weten alsof ze elkaar nooit hadden leren kennen elke dag huilde maysa
ze zat in het vierde ze had haar hersens nodig voor de moeilijke vakken nergens kon ze zich op focussen
ze dacht alleen aan anas
ze ging op straat wandelen en shoppen met haar beste vriendin en elke gast leek ze anas, telkens zei ze tegen haar vriendin dat die gast op anas leek terwijl het helemaal niet waar was ze dacht teveel aan hem
zelfs naar kleren keek ze en zei ze dat anas dezelfde broek en hemd en vest aanhad zelfs over zangers zei ze dat ze op anas leken anas anas anas..
ze maakte haar vriendin gek met anas alsof niemand ooit verliefd is geworde

dan was het suikerfeest en ze smste anas ze d8 mss na drie maanden zou hij me willen spreken ik mis hem dij me mss ook
ze smste hem, ze had een arabische bericht gecshreven met haar woorden zonder haar naam 
anas antwoorde dan allah ybarek fiek maar wie ben je
ze smste maysa
hij smste wie maysa?
maysa: en als ik anoesi zeg ga je mij dan wel kenne
hij antwoorde dan niks terug
maysa smste: ik wil je maar even horen kga niet veel van je tijd nemen
anas: nee liever niet
maysa: alstublieft anas tis nodig
anas: nee liever niet sorry

en ja die dag was gewoon verpest twas suikerfeest maar maysa haar levev is helemaal verpest ze houdt teveel van hem

da is maysa zich met andere zaken beginne bezighoude
ze begon andere gasten te spreken aan de tel maar sprak nooit af
een keer sprak ze af maar er was niks gebeurd twas gewoon in shoppingcenter om elkaar te zien zelfs die gasten met zie ze sprak vertelde ze over anas zo erg was het  :huil:

----------


## Sofya

*er is nog een vervolg 
het is waargebeurd en het speelt zich steeds af
als jullie het vervolg willen moeten jullie ernaar vragen
geef jullie mening over alles, personages maysa en anas en de zus van maysa enz
ook over methode van schrijven 
das belangrijk voor mijn opleiding en ben ook van plan om een boek te schrijven 
dus geef commentaar alstublieft*

----------


## Faaz

> *er is nog een vervolg 
> het is waargebeurd en het speelt zich steeds af
> als jullie het vervolg willen moeten jullie ernaar vragen
> geef jullie mening over alles, personages maysa en anas en de zus van maysa enz
> ook over methode van schrijven 
> das belangrijk voor mijn opleiding en ben ook van plan om een boek te schrijven 
> dus geef commentaar alstublieft*


Vindt het echt heel erg  :huil:  het waar gebeurde verhaal. Het is bijna onwerkelijk. Jammer genoeg dat het gebeurd. En dat is nog zachtjes uitgedrukt. 

Ik heb zelf het boek van Sultana gelezen. Zo erg  :huil:  en zielig. Ik lees veel waargebeurde verhalen. Zoals gevangen in de sluier, en nog veel meer. Onderdruking is te erg voor woorden. De vrouwen zouden echt geholpen moeten worden.

Als je een boek gaat schrijven PM me dan, zal het zeker kopen.

Sofya ga doooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrr  :love: 

Begrijp echt dat je er moeite mee hebt om alles op teschrijven, ben wel nieuwsgierig hoe het verder loopt.

Jouw verhaal, is het familie van jou, of ?????

----------


## Faaz

De methode van je schrijven doe je goed, je hebt alleen wel wat spel foutjes. Maar dat kan je via extra ( spelling ) controleren. Dat is voor als je een boek gaat schrijven wel handig ( ik begrijp wel wat je bedoelt).

De personage's die je omschrijft doe je leuk, en je als je het leest, wil je vooral snel verder lezen. De manier van je schrijven, maakt het aantrekkelijk om verder telezen.

----------


## zaouit sun 2

:love: UP UP

----------


## Sofya

verdorie heb een hele uur zitten typen en ben alles kwijt geraakt
sorry mensen maar kan het niet opnieuw schrijve andere keer inshaallah 
pff had het juist spannend en mooi gemaakt

----------


## Sofya

twee jaar na hun scheiding had ze zijn broer leren kennen puur om wraak te nemen van anas
ze wist dat anas een broer had die ilyas noemt 
ze heeft achter zijn nummer gezocht en naar hem gebeld
ilyas vond haar intelligent en sprak met haar af
de eerste keer was het gewoon om haar te zien hij vroeg wel een kus maar maysa weigerde en moest snel weg
maar de tweede keer was het erg
ilyas omhelsde maysa toen ze de auto in ging
ze vroeg hem om haar los te laten maar hij wou niet en ging verder hij kuste haar overal
en ging met zijn gezicht over heel haar lichaam
hij trok haar hoofddoek uit en zei dat het mooier is zo, hij vroeg zelfs of ze haar haren bruchte want ze waren stijl maysa doet niks voor haar haren ze heeft wel prachtige lange donkere haar waarop elke man zou vallen
ilyas nam maysa in zijn armen en begin haar te kussen, maysa duwde hem telkens weg van haar en zei datz e het niet wou maar anas ging steeds verder en vroeg haar om hem een kus te geven maar dat deed maysa niet want een kus geeft ze alleen aan de mensen die trouw zijn zelfs anas had ze niet gekust dus waarom zou ze zijn broer wel kussen alhoewel ze het wel van plan was maar haar gevoel zei van niet dus deed ze het ook niet 
ilyas ging naar haar lippen en kuste die hij maakte haar lippen nat maar maysa trapte er niet in en deed haar mond dicht 
dan ging anas tussen haar borsten, maysa zag dat anas zeer opgewonden was en kon hem niet tegenhouden uit schrik dat hij haar een lap zou geven ofzo
maysa had geen ervaring met gasten dus ze weet niet wat de reactie zou zijn
dan had ilyas haar helemaal platgelegd en toen riep maysa hard tegen hem en vroeg of hij haar naar huis zou brengen 
ilyas starte zijn auto en bracht haar naar huis, onderweg bij de stoplichten kuste hij haar en toen ze aankwamen vroeg hij een kus maar maysa wou niet en stapte snel af 
twas donker maysa blijft nooit zo laat op straat ze was aant gelukkig dat er bezoek was thuis dus had haar mama geen tijd om commentaar te geven
haar mama zegt nooit iets maar maysa kent ook haar grenzen
maysa voelde zich vies nog nooit had er een gast aan haar licham gezeten zoals da ilyas had gedaan 
ze smste ilyas om steun te zoeken ze voelde zich vuil ze wou dood gaan maar ilyas antwoorde niet
pas op het einde smste hij terug dat hij bezig was en om 1u belde hij haar en zei hij
"je hebt me genoeg bewezen vandaag dat je van mij houdt, je hebt zeker iemand op het oog anders had je mij gekust, als je echt van mij hield ging je alles doen wat ik zeg zelfs als ik vraag om je volledig uit te kleden had je dat gedaan
jij hebt zeker iemand op het oog"
maysa antwoorde neen, ik heb niemand ik gewoon niet aangeraakt worden voor het huwelijk 
anas vroeg om haar weer te zien de dag daarop maar maysa wou niet
maysa zei dat ze veel te doen had voor school en dat ze beter uit elkaar zouden gaan 
anas zei oke bel me maar wanneer je gedaan hebt in juni ofzo en maysa zei oke

na 2 dagen belde maysa hem maar hij haakte af, zei miste hem hard en wou hem zien zonder gekust te worde
anas antwoorden niet op haar telefoon en smsjes 
dan nam hij op en zei hij da ze hem met rsut moet laten omdat hij veel problemen had

----------


## Sofya

*sorry voor mijn taalgebruik tis vies ik weet het maar het hoort bij het verhaal
de titel is hierop gebaseerd: maysa neemt wraak van anas door ilyas te laten genieten van haar lichaam zo kan ze ook anas vergeten want hij is de jongen van wie ze houdt en de eerste en laatste die haar heeft aangeraakt dus wilt ze het wassen door zich te laten knuffelen door een anderen gast en het mag niet zomaar een gast zijn het is zijn broer omdat hij ook haar en haar zus heeft gekend 
anas en ilyas hebben hetzelfde doel:
anas is een maand lief geweest tegen maysa maar hij miste haar gevoel hij moest sex krijgen van haar en hij wist dat ze het niet zou doen dus verliet hij haar hij wou ook een kus en probeerde haar plat te leggen op het einde maar hij dwong haar niet hard zoals ilyas 
en ilyas zijn bedoeling was al duidelijk van het begin, maysa weet da hij niet van haar houdt maar van haar lichaam

dit was het einde van maysa en ze leeft nog, ze wacht steeds op ilyas dat hij haar zou bellen maar hij is haar precies vergeten zoals zijn broer

nu wil ik dat jullie maysa de raad geven 
ze is mijn beste vriendin 
geef gewoon jullie mening op haar gedrag en plaats jullie in haar*

----------


## zaouit sun 2

> verdorie heb een hele uur zitten typen en ben alles kwijt geraakt
> sorry mensen maar kan het niet opnieuw schrijve andere keer inshaallah 
> pff had het juist spannend en mooi gemaakt


Wat zonde zeg,  :huil:  Zit ik hier op werk, dacht leuk ga jouw verhaal lezen....

----------


## zaouit sun 2

Ik zou niet met die broer gaan, om alleen maar Annas jaloers temaken. Zou werkt het vaak niet, en gebeurd het tegenovergestelde.
Het beste is eerlijk zijn. en tegen annas zeggen wat je voor hem voeld.
Die broer wil alleen maar sex, en maakt hem verder niets uit. En dan?? Stel dat je het zou doen, terwijl je eigenlijk helemaal niet wilt. ( NOOIT DOEN) :slaap: 

Ze maakt het er wel erg moeilijk zo waar ze nu mee bezig is. Ze weet niet hoe ze het aan moet pakken denk!

Die broer dumpen. En eerlijk tege Annas zeggen wat ze denkt en echt wilt.

----------


## zaouit sun 2

up up up up  :Smilie:

----------


## Sofya

ja maar anas wilt haar niet, hij heeft haar zelfs de kans niet gegeven om op een normale manier afscheid te nemen
zelfs zijn nr heeft ie veranderd om haar nooit meer te horen

----------


## SonicBoy

ewa ze heeft vr alles zelf gezorgd,, anas heeft van haar gehoude maar ze voelde haar te trots of beter dn hem en koos ze vr een serie en wou ze ni afspreke,, ewa seri tchoufi drok ga kijk naar u serie..
SobhanaAllah kheb bijna juist zelfde meegemaakt

----------


## admira

Kinderen die zijn misbruikt, kunnen daar ook op volwassen leeftijd nog gevolgen van ondervinden, vooral als er indertijd niet goed op werd gereageerd. Volwassenen die in hun jeugd als incident te maken kregen met licht misbruik hebben geen grote kans op latere problemen. Volwassenen die in hun jeugd ernstig, langdurig misbruikt zijn kunnen klachten krijgen op vier gebieden:

1. Psychische klachten. De angst die het kind als slachtoffer heeft meegemaakt kan zich later uiten in angsten, paniekreacties, depressiviteit en slaapproblemen. Die reacties treden vooral op in situaties die lijken op de vroegere gebeurtenissen. Bijvoorbeeld, er niet tegen kunnen ergens alleen te zijn en bang te zijn achtervolgd te worden.

2. Relationele problemen. Een kind dat zich gebruikt en verraden voelt door iemand van wie het afhankelijk was, kan op latere leeftijd anderen nog maar moeilijk vertrouwen. Dat gaat gepaard met gevoelens van machteloosheid, onzekerheid, nietswaardigheid en eenzaamheid. Soms kan dat leiden tot problemen bij het opvoeden van de eigen kinderen.

3. Seksuele problemen. Seksuele toenaderingspogingen van de partner roepen meteen onaangename herinneringen op aan het misbruik. Bij sommigen is sprake van afkeer van partners en aanrakingsangst. Eigen kinderen worden heel angstig gemaakt voor mogelijk misbruik.

4. Gezondheidsklachten. Soms ontstaan lichamelijke problemen, zoals hoofdpijn, buikklachten, rugpijn, maagklachten en hyperventilatie, zonder dat daar een aanwijsbare lichamelijke oorzaak voor is.
__________________________________________________
Offset Mortgages
Credit Card FAQ

----------


## fille_du_bled

> maysa ging met mama mee naar boven, ze was zowel tevreden als tristig. tevreden omdat anas zo verliefd lijkt ze zijn op haar want ze dacht altijd dat ze een lelijk meisje was waarom jongens niet verliefd kunnen worden. anas was alvast niet de eerste die verliefd is geworden op haar, er waren nog een andere gasten waarvan ze wist dat ze veel interesse hadden in haar. van sommige gasten dacht ze dat ze haar willen omdat haar familie rijk zijn en heel bekend zijn. n ervan was een schoolgenoot, hij vond haar braaf en lief en een andere die haar klasgenoot was vond haar leuk en lief gewoon weg aardig... anderzijds was ze een beetje tristig, ze wist dat ze verliefd was geworden op anas, ze is het gewoon geworden om zijn smsjes te lezen en zich te verstoppen om weer te kunnen antwoorden...
> twas ondertussen al 1u snachts, iedereen is gaan slapen thuis, enkel de kinderen van saad zijn nog benende games aant spelen, maysa was alleen in de salon 
> ze ging voor de tv zitten, zette hem aan en belde anas op
> maysa: hey anas ben je vrij?
> anas: ja shoe...
> maysa: anas habiebi, ik bel je met mijn nr (priv) als belwaarde op is dan is het 
> onze einde heb het al te lang gehouden met je ik had je nog gezegd dak 
> meteen na het vertelle van wie ik ben zou afhaken en heb het niet gedaan
> anas: maysa ik ben je hele gewoon geworde
> ...


Hallo

Sorry, hoor, maar ik geloof het verhaal langs geen kanten.. Maysa belt hem zelf op, prive, en dat zegt ze: laat mij, aub, laat me! Ewa bel de gast niet en dan is je probleem opgelost..

Dit is mijn mening ik hoop dat je daar niet kwaar van wordt, maar ik vind dit echt geen waardig verhaal. tegenover andere verhalen is dit verhaal volledig ongeloofwaardig, en niet goed geschreven.. 

Ik ga zelf niet verderlezen, want zo niet geloofwaardig is het. Je wordt niet onmiddellijk verliefd door even te praten aan de telefoon! das lust!! Das ik wil weten of ik haar/hem kan krijgen, uitdagerij, .....

zover mijn mening...

sorry

 :aanwal:

----------


## fille_du_bled

> maysa ging met mama mee naar boven, ze was zowel tevreden als tristig. tevreden omdat anas zo verliefd lijkt ze zijn op haar want ze dacht altijd dat ze een lelijk meisje was waarom jongens niet verliefd kunnen worden. anas was alvast niet de eerste die verliefd is geworden op haar, er waren nog een andere gasten waarvan ze wist dat ze veel interesse hadden in haar. van sommige gasten dacht ze dat ze haar willen omdat haar familie rijk zijn en heel bekend zijn. n ervan was een schoolgenoot, hij vond haar braaf en lief en een andere die haar klasgenoot was vond haar leuk en lief gewoon weg aardig... anderzijds was ze een beetje tristig, ze wist dat ze verliefd was geworden op anas, ze is het gewoon geworden om zijn smsjes te lezen en zich te verstoppen om weer te kunnen antwoorden...
> twas ondertussen al 1u snachts, iedereen is gaan slapen thuis, enkel de kinderen van saad zijn nog benende games aant spelen, maysa was alleen in de salon 
> ze ging voor de tv zitten, zette hem aan en belde anas op
> maysa: hey anas ben je vrij?
> anas: ja shoe...
> maysa: anas habiebi, ik bel je met mijn nr (priv) als belwaarde op is dan is het 
> onze einde heb het al te lang gehouden met je ik had je nog gezegd dak 
> meteen na het vertelle van wie ik ben zou afhaken en heb het niet gedaan
> anas: maysa ik ben je hele gewoon geworde
> ...



En nog 1 ding!!!!!! VAN DE EX VAN JE ZUS BLIJF JE TOCH AF!!!!!

Ik vind het schandalig dat je haar afdankertjes neemt.. het blijft je zus... 


 :kalasnikov: 

wat ze je ook heeft aangedaan, je blijft ervan af...

----------


## zaouit sun 2

> ja maar anas wilt haar niet, hij heeft haar zelfs de kans niet gegeven om op een normale manier afscheid te nemen
> zelfs zijn nr heeft ie veranderd om haar nooit meer te horen


Als Anas haar echt niet meer wilt, dan kan ze beter stoppen. Het heeft geen zin als iemand echt niet wilt. Moet wel van 2 kanten komen. 
Maar heeft hij het uitgelegd waarom?
Wat doet ze nu?????

----------


## fille_du_bled

> ja maar anas wilt haar niet, hij heeft haar zelfs de kans niet gegeven om op een normale manier afscheid te nemen
> zelfs zijn nr heeft ie veranderd om haar nooit meer te horen


Awel, ik heb het toch gelezen.. Maysa is iets zielig.. Sorry, maar ik vind haar een Slt.. Ze pakt de ex van haar zus om uiteindelijk zijn broer op te vrijen?? Komaan, en dat voor een 16 jarige!!! Toen ik zo jong was, dan speelde ik nog met barbiepopjes..

Woullah, zehmeth...

sorry, maar die gast moet haar gewoon niet, hij had gewoon vrije tijd die hij wilde doden dus deed hij dat telefonisch? en hetgeen ik ook extreem kinderachtig vind en zeer uit de Fucking hoogte, is "want onze familie is rijk en mensen komen hun hand vragen zonder dat ze hen zien??" Dat zegt toch genoeg.. hoe laag.. 

bah... echt laag...

----------


## fille_du_bled

Maysa leeft niet in de realiteit. eerst hypocriet doen dat zelfs praten met een jongen haraam is, en ik moet van nummer veranderen en schaam me en voel me schuldig tegenover mijn ouders, en een week later smeek je zelf om een afspraakje... 

Je zoekt contact met zijn broer????!!! waar zit je verstand, is het hallal om iemands broer op te geilen? Awel, mocht hij haar vroeger hebben gewild, dan heb je dat nu volledig naar de klote gedaan..

Ik vind het echt het meest smakeloze dat je kan doen, Ben ik dan de enige die dit abnormaal vind??????

alatiiieeefffff..

----------


## Sofya

tja jouw mening h ieder zijn hart en ieder zijn verstand

ze is nu gek geworde echt letterlijk gek
haar ouders hebbe haar ergens naartoe gebracht, andere land

----------


## Sofya

wat vinden de lezers onder de mannen ervan?????

----------


## zaouit sun 2

Maar hoe gaat het verhaal nu verder dan?????
Of schrijf je niet meer verder? :slaap:

----------


## soussie

> wat vinden de lezers onder de mannen ervan?????


Leuk verhaal om te lezen. De nieuwsgierigheid naar het onbekende.

----------


## jamoela-jamila

ooo wat erg wat er allemaal is gebeurt maysa.
het is gewoon zo die gozer verdient je niet totaal niet.
je moet heb uit je hoofd ztten vergeet hem vergeet hem .
en zoals je in allah geloofd moet je ook in je zelf geloven je bent zeker een mooi meid want mooi zijn straal je van binnen uit.
je moet niet naar andere mensen denken hoe ze zeggen over je uiterlijk vooral je zus niet . en insallah door allah zal annas zijn verdiende loon krijgen voor of na de dood.
en maysa probeer gewoon alles te vergeten wat je mee hebt gemaakt en probeer de oude maysa te zijn. die geen contact met jongens zoekt, die in haar geloof gelooft en allen aan haar school denk en die alleen van school naar huis gaat en van huis naar school. ik vind het ook heel goed dat je 1 beste vrindin hebt en dat je haar altijd je harte bij haar kan uitluchten ben er blij om te veel vriedinen hebben is ook niet goed.
zoals ik al zei denk terug aan vroeger en allah swt is altijd bij je vergeet dat niet.

veel groetjes jamila

----------


## jamoela-jamila

ooo wat erg wat er allemaal is gebeurt maysa.
het is gewoon zo die gozer verdient je niet totaal niet.
je moet hem uit je hoofd zeten vergeet hem vergeet hem .
en zoals je in allah geloofd moet je ook in je zelf geloven je bent zeker een mooi meid want mooi zijn straal je van binnen uit.
je moet niet naar andere mensen denken hoe ze zeggen over je uiterlijk vooral je zus niet . en insallah door allah zal annas zijn verdiende loon krijgen voor of na de dood.
en maysa probeer gewoon alles te vergeten wat je mee hebt gemaakt en probeer de oude maysa te zijn. die geen contact met jongens zoekt, die in haar geloof gelooft en allen aan haar school denk en die alleen van school naar huis gaat en van huis naar school. ik vind het ook heel goed dat je 1 beste vrindin hebt en dat je haar altijd je harte bij haar kan uitluchten ben er blij om te veel vriedinen hebben is ook niet goed.
zoals ik al zei denk terug aan vroeger en allah swt is altijd bij je vergeet dat niet.

veel groetjes jamila

----------


## Sofya

*bedankt jamila voor het uitten van je mening erg lief van je en zaouit sun ook en ...
het is de bedoeling dat de lezers maysa steunen en niet kapot maken 
al mijn respect voor de lezer file du bled maar op die manier je mening uitten staat mij absoluut niet aan, het is de bedoeling dat je maysa uit haar elende brengt en niet zielig noemt en onrealistisch enzovoort 
als psychiaters hun patienten op die manier zouden spreken gaan ze hun nog gekker maken 
leef een moment in maysas wereldje beeld jezelf in niet iedereen is perfect zoals jou "file du bled" en heeft met poppen gespeeeld op zijn 16de en is op het juiste moment verliefd geworde..., wij zijn allemaal mensen en we zijn op deze wereld om fouten te maken en terug tot allah te keren is het belangrijkste elke mens maakt fouten

bedankt allemaal voor het lezen van mijn verhaal 
ik ga niet meer verder met schrijven want maandag begint weer school en heb ik een hele boel examens voor te bereiden 

houd jullie goed, ik hoop dat jullie er iets uit hebben geleerd*

----------


## zaouit sun 2

Echt jammer hoor, dat je niet verder gaat met schrijven.

Ik begrijp je best wel, dat je niet verder schrijft, druk met je school enzo.

Maar toch, weet je er zijn vaak leuke verhalen hier neer gezet, en het einde van het verhaal komt er nooit meer. Dat is gewoon niet leuk. :huil:  [I Is het zelfde als, zit je naar een spannende film tekijken en halverwege zet je de tv uit. 

Wens je succes met je school, en wie weet bedenk je je nog, en schrijf je misschien toch nog wel verder!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## fille_du_bled

> *bedankt jamila voor het uitten van je mening erg lief van je en zaouit sun ook en ...
> het is de bedoeling dat de lezers maysa steunen en niet kapot maken 
> al mijn respect voor de lezer file du bled maar op die manier je mening uitten staat mij absoluut niet aan, het is de bedoeling dat je maysa uit haar elende brengt en niet zielig noemt en onrealistisch enzovoort 
> als psychiaters hun patienten op die manier zouden spreken gaan ze hun nog gekker maken 
> leef een moment in maysas wereldje beeld jezelf in niet iedereen is perfect zoals jou "file du bled" en heeft met poppen gespeeeld op zijn 16de en is op het juiste moment verliefd geworde..., wij zijn allemaal mensen en we zijn op deze wereld om fouten te maken en terug tot allah te keren is het belangrijkste elke mens maakt fouten
> 
> bedankt allemaal voor het lezen van mijn verhaal 
> ik ga niet meer verder met schrijven want maandag begint weer school en heb ik een hele boel examens voor te bereiden 
> 
> houd jullie goed, ik hoop dat jullie er iets uit hebben geleerd*





Op wat trekt da nu??? Iedereen maakt fouten, ja,en niet iedereen heeft de luxe met poppen te spelen, maar ik vind haar dom, naief, kinderachtig en zelf gemeen, met de ex vriend van je zus???? das laag, en als jij het zooo erg vind dat mijn mening niet gepaard gaat met het slijmslijm en slachtofferrolletje te spelen; is dat pech voor jouw.. Je vraagt mijn mening, je krijgt die.. Ze is kinderachtig, dom geweest, ja, iedereen maakt fouten, maar durf dan ook die fouten toe te geven en toon berouw!! Het is zo makkelijk om te zeggen dat ze verliefd was, maar waaar is je gezond verstand???? denk eens logisch na..

Je had er moeten bijschrijven: Graag jullie gezouten mening, en als je een echt mening hebt en me niet slijm slijm doet, dan hou je het voor jezelf...

----------

